# Crabgrass Issue



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

Its been raining a lot the last 3 days so I haven't been able to mow. The crabgrass has spread like crazy. What do I need to do? Also, what is the best schedule on how to take care of my bermuda grass?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Welcome to The Lawn Forum
Put down a pre-em if you didn't and either spray the crabgrass with Celsius, quinclorac, or MSMA.

quinclorac and MSMA will ding your Bermuda grass but kill the crabgrass.
Celsius will be a slow 14-21+ day kill, and you may have to do repeat applications.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Here is the recommended schedule of how to take care of your bermudagrass, written by the experts

https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/bermudagrass-lawn-maintenance-calendar


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Quinclorac gets my vote.

Your plans will be dictated largely by what you desire out of your lawn. Lower hoc = more inputs and more $$.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

When do I apply quinclorac? Also, I've heard Peodiamine is a good preemergent. When should I apply this to be the most effective?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Tennisace89 said:


> When do I apply quinclorac? Also, I've heard Peodiamine is a good preemergent. When should I apply this to be the most effective?


You can start it today and try and suppress any more germination going forward. Pre + post emergent strategies are a good tool (ideally, we like to only rely on pre-em, but here we are!) I'd make the quinclorac app as soon as possible - we typically do ours in the morning. If you're new to this whole lawncare thing, you'll need to get up to speed on issues like sprayer and fertilizer calibration, irrigation, fertilizing requirements. Not trying to sound overwhelming, but there's a lot that goes into this hobby (some of these lawns make my tee boxes look ridiculous). The lawn looks pretty good. Once the crab is gone, it's going to look even better. Any idea on your hoc (height of cut)?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Tennisace89 said:


> When do I apply quinclorac? Also, I've heard Peodiamine is a good preemergent. When should I apply this to be the most effective?


For the pre-em- Yesterday. Sooner the better!

For the post-em quinclorac - once the weather allows.

There is a resource, the Bermuda bible - https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1651 , that is usually a good starting point.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

Yeah I'm cutting at 2.5 inches. I am familiar with lawncare. Just didn't know what pre emergent you recommend and when to apply it.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

For reasons I thought prodiamine was supposed to be applied in the fall and spring. Is it ok to put down in the summer as well.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> For reasons I thought prodiamine was supposed to be applied in the fall and spring. Is it ok to put down in the summer as well.


Yes, you just want to make sure there is an active barrier before weeds begin germinating in your area. For most people that is spring and fall, but if you haven't applied any pre-e, I would say there is no time like the present - just time the apps/rates to achieve year-round control.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

What's the best pre emergent for my situation? Where can I get it?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Tennisace89 said:


> Its been raining a lot the last 3 days so I haven't been able to mow. The crabgrass has spread like crazy. What do I need to do? Also, what is the best schedule on how to take care of my bermuda grass?


Oh yeah, what's that tall weed next to the rectangle box?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Tennisace89 said:


> What's the best pre emergent for my situation? Where can I get it?


For your size lawn, if you are willing to spray it I would probably go this route. :thumbup:

If you would rather use granular, there are some options available at box stores.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@viva_oldtrafford

Wouldn't quinclorac burn the Bermuda in this heat especially since it is a hybrid and not common?


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

I was thinking it would burn the grass too. I planted a Boxwood by the box.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Ral1121 said:


> @viva_oldtrafford
> 
> Wouldn't quinclorac burn the Bermuda in this heat especially since it is a hybrid and not common?


You may get a little ding, yes. Do not go with the label rate (go 75%), and make sure you spray in the morning. I'm spraying my nursery fairway tomorrow - it's low 90s here, and I expect very little yellowing.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

Would it be best for me to not worry about the crabgrass this summer and just wait until September to put down the preemergent.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

You can adjust how much you put down to get to the optimal time for a fall application. Check out the instruction for prodiamine and it will let you know how many months of coverage.

You want something down now because weeds are still germinating


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Tennisace89 said:


> Would it be best for me to not worry about the crabgrass this summer and just wait until September to put down the preemergent.


Just put down enough now to get you through February or whenever you planned to apply after the September application.

What do you gain by waiting until September? More weeds? Is your theory, well, the seeds have already germinated, so it is too late?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Tennisace89 said:


> Would it be best for me to not worry about the crabgrass this summer and just wait until September to put down the preemergent.


Do you plan on using liquid or granular?


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

Maybe consider Dimension as your pre since you can potentially get so post activity on some of the really small crabgrass. For your small size yard the cost is not much more than prodiamine.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

I'd like to start using liquid because it is cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

@Tennisace89

If your signature is up to date you've got a small enough space so the "savings" on spray versus granular is probably not significant.

I'm in DFW and lived this nightmare a few years ago. I'd go with Dithiopyr right now as it additionally has a slight post effect.

See if your Lowes stocks this. I use it and like it. Just bought another 5 bags this week  There's a $2 per bag mail-in rebate on right now for all the Sunniland product. It's not picture in the form I linked but I got the rebate from the last purchase. If they don't stock it (see end of this post), you can call Sunniland to find out who does or buy the Lowes store brand Sta-Green Crab-Ex Plus with fertilizer but it's Prodiamine and I don't usually like combined products (I tend to heavy hand the pre-emergent a bit  )
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sunniland-50-lb-20-000-sq-ft-Crabgrass-Preventer/1000008818
https://sunnilandcorp.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Sunniland-Postcard-Mail-in-Rebate.pdf
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sta-Green-15-lb-Crabgrass-Preventer/1000140077

Also, get yourself a bottle of Drive
https://www.domyown.com/drive-xlr8-herbicide-crabgrass-killer-p-1520.html

and some sufactant
https://www.domyown.com/nonionic-surfactant-for-herbicides-p-1771.html?rrec=true

Yes, your TIF will take a hit but it can be minimized and it bounces back quickly, so long as your feeding your Bermuda and watering. I did some spot spraying on the 5th and it's almost recovered already.

DO A SMALL TEST AREA to get you acquainted with the results.

Minimize the problems by making sure the grass is well watered before you spray the Drive (instructions tell you this as well). Spray in the early morning, I'm usually out there no later than 7AM to spot spray. Wait 36 hours and water again. With the surfactant you can water sooner but this is what I've found works best for me. The mature crabgrass may not kill off. At this point in time I'd pull whatever I can of what's left and get on the Pre-emergent cycle. Remember, crabgrass is an annual but puts out a lot of seed that can last for a LONG time.

That bag I linked above will give you this treatment, September and next March on your lawn. Remember that 20K on the bag label is "UP TO". Read the right amount for Bermuda.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

So what should I buy today to put down this week? I'm going to put down liquid.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

just pick up a bottle of Bayer Advanced All-In-One Lawn Weed and Crabgrass Killer - it's got the AI that viva_oldtrafford and others mention. i think its 6 oz per 1000 from memory and $20


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@jayhawk

I would be careful putting that down. I put something similar down with the same ai's and it burned my Bermuda lawn because of the heat. It is the 2,4d in it that was one of the main reasons.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm going to get liquids and apply them in September.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Why are you against buying a $18 bag of granular pre-emergent that will provide you 3-4 or more treatments?

Do you own a sprayer that can put down a calibrated amount of product uniformly across your lawn? The granular is much easier and more forgiving to put down IMO.

I already linked for you what to get for the crabgrass, Drive and a surfactant.

At the very least get a pre-emergent down now. The pre-emergent will NOT damage your Bermuda. When I said your TIF would take a hit in my first post I meant from the Drive.



Tennisace89 said:


> I'm going to get liquids and apply them in September.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

What should I buy this week to put down ti percent the weeds? What is the cheapest website to get it?


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

check out ewing irrigation, I think there may be a store close to your location. I would just go there and talk to them, they should have the prodiamine in liquid(wettable granular) or granular.


----------

